# IMS Shower Screens



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Whilst i have been away the above seems to have appeared.

In English can someone explain what the difference is and can i still use my VST baskets? Will the above make a difference in the cup on a Cherub? I could look it up and research it but i know this place is the best place for advice.

Spukey!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

They've been around a while now, quite a few forum members have them.

Bella Barista sell them if you want one.

There are 2 types, integrated and woven.

Integrated: I have this one. REALLY easy to clean, the mesh is integrated into the holes in the screen and are larger than you may expect. Small dead spot in the middle too. Holes 35 micron IIRC.

Woven: Much finer holes, 200 micron I believe. Should in theory give better distribution, but be a bit harder to clean.

Taste in the cup? Not convinced there is any discernible difference.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There are also IMS baskets as well, just to confuse you further!

I think the general consensus is the VSTs are better in the cup but trickier to get right, the IMS have a bigger range (16-20g for example) and give quite good consistent pretty pours. I've got the 16-20 and I think 16g would sit far to low, it works nicely with an 18g dose.

Taste wise different to the stock Londinium basket, but not better or worse. More consistent pours though so I stick with it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The shower screens make the water distribution look nice. Not sure that they effect the taste at all.

The baskets aren't as good tastewise as vst IMHO.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

The big question is: vst and ims baskets are almost essential since they are much much better than regular ones and the basket is a very important aspect in the espresso chain. Is it the same for ims screens, or the screen does not really matter?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input.

I love my VST baskets and did notice an improvement over standard ones, but sometimes in coffee people have new things for the sake of it, it may make you happy on the inside but has anything actually changed in the cup or is it just technical fluff that improves things on paper but in the real world does nothing.

Anyone else notice a genuine improvement from the screens?


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

charris said:


> The big question is: vst and ims baskets are almost essential since they are much much better than regular ones and the basket is a very important aspect in the espresso chain. Is it the same for ims screens, or the screen does not really matter?


Lots of people disagree but I will stick my neck out and disagree with your first statement. I don't think (vst) are so much better. In the right hands I'm sure you can make a better shot. But they make terrible shots when it's not right. I've only been making espresso for just sly of two years so maybe my technique isn't great, but I'm not a slap dash person and I really persisted. I have tried an tried with vst and I prefer my stock brewtus basket. Don't assume they are better. They are only better if you can use them. Make sure you compare back to what you were using.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dave do the VST shots taste worse or just look worse or both ( compared to a stock basket ).


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Dave.wilton said:


> Lots of people disagree but I will stick my neck out and disagree with your first statement. I don't think (vst) are so much better. In the right hands I'm sure you can make a better shot. But they make terrible shots when it's not right. I've only been making espresso for just sly of two years so maybe my technique isn't great, but I'm not a slap dash person and I really persisted. I have tried an tried with vst and I prefer my stock brewtus basket. Don't assume they are better. They are only better if you can use them. Make sure you compare back to what you were using.


VST are harder to work with but they theoretically allow you to extract more, this is not always a good thing if it pushes you into a bad taste zone. At the end of the day it doesn't matter what basket you use if you enjoy the end result.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Dave do the VST shots taste worse or just look worse or both ( compared to a stock basket ).


Both. I get over extracted bitter shots when I use them. Visually they always look like they are extracting unevenly.

I don't want to derail the thread, I just think the widely spread notion that vst are better isn't always true, particularly in the hands of relative newcomers like myself.


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

I got the more expensive ims screen for the bz99 and it has not been a success.

The design does not work well with the Bezzera dispersion plate and seems to centre the water pressure, mesing up the pour. It is because it sits too flat on the plate.

I'm sure it is good with other machines but not with mine.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

My IMS Basket required a coarser grind. But both the basket and shower screen made no noticeable difference to the flavour. The water distribution out of the shower screen looked pretty though and well distributed. Don't over tighten it though as I have seen some youtube videos where people have done this and the water just comes out very fast and lob sided.

I did want to fit a quickmill membrane regulator aka pulse damper. Supposed to make the pump quieter and does some trickery to the water to make the coffee more softer. I'm not convinced by it though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi manju. Can you qualify the ims needed a coarser grind compared to which basket and what dose ?

Cheers


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi manju. Can you qualify the ims needed a coarser grind compared to which basket and what dose ?
> 
> Cheers


18g compared to the VST basket. Either needed a lighter tamp or coarser grind to hit the extraction ratio of 1.5 within 25-30 seconds.

My opinions of it matched the majority on GUG also:

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php/topic,543.0.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK thanks I prefer the VST also.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks all, i think i will give them a miss for now then!


----------

